# Wheel chair van



## Esm (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi , want to know if anyone knows the demand for wheel access chair van. For uber 
And what is the rates? 
Thank you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Esm said:


> Hi , want to know if anyone knows the demand for wheel access chair van. For uber
> And what is the rates?
> Thank you.


The same as X rates.
In my city van must be 8 years old or newer.
Cant have rebuild title.
So you will pay over $40,000.00
For a van that gets 18m.p.g.
That will only seat 4 because of wheelchair access.
For the same rates as a $5,000.00 Nissan Versa.

Any Questions ?

Best option is an auction para transit bus.
16 passenger.
Turbo diesel 22 m.p.g.
Seats fold up.
Can transport up to 5 motorized wheelchairs at once.
Buy this.
Then Quit Uber.
Start your own MEDICAL TRANSPORT COMPANY.

MAKE REAL MONEY.

THE END


----------



## Esm (Dec 23, 2017)

Thank you. 
For the straight forward 
Reply!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

My question would be Why Anyone Would Want A Wheelchair Van? 

We're not medically trained drivers and don't think there is much of a demand for it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You don't want to do a wheelchair van. (wheelchair accessible vehicle)

Like the above mentioned you WILL lose passenger count, on top of that people WILL expect you to take the same number of people the car USED to be able to handle before being modified.

I've never seen a car that WASN'T XL modified to be a WAV, i've never seen a Wav with it's original passenger count.

In general, WAVs fall into a spectrum. All vehicles can take basic wheelchairs.

Then there are cars modified with a scooter lift. These can maintain your passenger count. Then there's special trailers for towing a scooter, these are kinda uncommon.

All of these options are great ways for people with disability to get their wheelchairs around.

*All of these are 100% useless if your trying to get a car classified as a Wav.*

To be a wav you need to be able to handle a non transferring Roll on wheelchair.

These are the most expensive mods and all of them will reduce your passenger count excessively.
You will be running a car that's MORE EXPENSIVE than an XL without even being able to get XL rates.

Short of uber handing you the keys to the car and saying "you can use this car to uber no cost" it's not worth considering with uber.

This car barely has 4 passengers, Was an XL

















This minivan?
4 passengers










This job?

*3 passengers*, it longer qualifies for uber X it's been reduced so far.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You don't want to do a wheelchair van. (wheelchair accessible vehicle)
> 
> Like the above mentioned you WILL lose passenger count, on top of that people WILL expect you to take the same number of people the car USED to be able to handle before being modified.
> 
> ...


The only viable option is a 16 passenger para transit bus. With turbo diesel it will get BETTER mileage than a Dodge mini van. If you get larger than 16 passenger you MUST have upgraded Commercial drivers license.
I can operate 16 passenger mini bus on my class D chauffers license . possibly legal on normal license. Check your laws.

Below is photo of 2012 model currently bid at $1,000.00 previously used as non emergency medical transport. It has POWER HYDRAULIC LIFT.

In my opinion, this is the only viable method to even attempt to provide this type of service for Uber.
Unfortunantly this unit has 5.0 liter v-8 gas engine. Thus 14 mpg. A diesel would be best.Being a 2012 model, this unit would be useable in MY MARKET until 2020 with the 8 year limit placed by local govt. On Uber & taxi.
This unit pictured has a lift capable of hoisting 2 wheelchairs at once, seating for 20, or seating for 8 with 4 wheelchairs on board. I would permanently remove 4 seats to keep within licensing requirements. 2 seats have integrated child seats.
Perfect for conventions, students, airport groups, luggage etc. Bench seats fold up and out of way for wheelchairs with floor slots for wheelchair tie downs and strapping included.
For $1,000.00 you cant beat it.

This is the ONLY way i would do it.
Xl capacity with 4 wheelchairs at same time. You would constantly get calls from group homes, nursing homes etc.
Could also run airport shuttle for smaller hotels.
Charter for pro & college games.
Bachelor parties etc.
Ultimate tailgate vehicle.
Only i would hold out for a turbo diesel.
This one has 135,000 miles.

I have EMT-B certification, CNA, 1 1/2 years LPN school.
Would Love to provide this service.
But at Uber rates, i cant afford to drive x anymore.
More profit in pizza.
Uber made it this way.
Not me.

If Uber were economically sustainable.
I would be running this bus in New Orleans in 2 weeks.
(Would have a fleet of them in 3-6 months)
Uber does nothing to make working for Uber worthwhile.
So , i will not bid on the van.
Just like the last 100 models i have eyed for over 2 years.
( i just got back from Florida 4 days ago with Ford escape hybrid that cost me over 3 times price of this. Uber is not worthy of side Hustle status at their pitiful rates.)

3 years of Hard Work with Uber.
Only to MOVE DOWN every year !
Some Reward for hard work Uber.
Real Smart.
Im moving UP NOW.
WHILE UBER MOVES DOWN.



Merc7186 said:


> My question would be Why Anyone Would Want A Wheelchair Van?
> 
> We're not medically trained drivers and don't think there is much of a demand for it.


Medical Transport is HUGE BUSINESS
( Americas aging population, medical transport gets bigger every month.)

UBER IS JUST TOO STUPUD TO DO IT RIGHT.

SO IS OILFIELD AND OILFIELD PERSONELL AND CREW TRANSPORT .

Uber never matches same driver to same passenger.

No motive for me to sell Uber to Big Oil and make millions for them when i get nothing.

Uber can be stupid alone.

And besides ADA has lobbied it into LAW.
Some cities demand 50% of taxi fleets MUST BE HANDICAP ACCESSIBLE.

THIS MEANS UBER TOO !

Uber is their own worse enemy.

They cheat us for pennies and lose dollars.

I could have PERSONALLY brought millions to this company.

Screw Them.



Merc7186 said:


> My question would be Why Anyone Would Want A Wheelchair Van?
> 
> We're not medically trained drivers and don't think there is much of a demand for it.


I am medically trained for ambulance & air ambulance and have fueling card also.

Screw Uber.
3 years and MOVE DOWN EVERY YEAR !

Screw Uber.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uber's ADA requirement could sink them.

I'm expecting them to lose that lawsuit when it comes up in court.


You can't provide taxi service at far cheaper than your competitor without having Wavs in your fleet.

And uber is NEVER going to get enough WAVs to meet even a 10% requirement.



I don't know what the requirement is in Orlando for Taxis but the only reason i used to be able to skirt it is I would Refer them to an equally priced competitor with WAVs.

This is something uber can't do, cause their are no equally priced competitors.


Also as someone with disabilities... (who is one bad slip and fall away from being wheelchair bound) Uber isn't handling it correctly.

The cab company i drive for has a huge contract with the local buses for their Paratransit. Uber couldn't even bid on the contract because they don't have any WAVs.

On day shift, most drivers running dispatch calls will get $40+ in medical calls a day. I've had days with over $100 per day.


It's HUGE business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Uber's ADA requirement could sink them.
> 
> I'm expecting them to lose that lawsuit when it comes up in court.
> 
> ...


Yes it is.
Uber has no provision to accomodate the law.
None.
Uber offers no incentive to drivers.
Uber couldnt be trusted if they did offer incentive.

Any incentive would only result in later contract changes and rate cuts.
Resulting in driver bankruptcy.

Uber History has SHOWN how they operate.


----------

